# Livefood uk ltd



## luke2702 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi has any one used this site Livefood UK Crickets Locusts Mealworms Reptile supplies mail order if yes if i was to buy 3 tubs of locust how many would i be getting in each tub for my money? Thanks It would be for the x-large locust


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

i use them all the time, and have had no problems with them at all, i havent used them for locusts and so cant comment on thatm but it does say on the website jow many you get on average!!


----------



## luke2702 (Aug 17, 2009)

Ben W said:


> i use them all the time, and have had no problems with them at all, i havent used them for locusts and so cant comment on thatm but it does say on the website jow many you get on average!!


 
Thanks ben, does not say how many you get on there website, what is the approximate delivery time?


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Delivery times are rapid, you've barely confirmed the purchase before they arrive on your doorstep!!!

Given that for all of the other locust sizes it does indeed give the approx number in a tub, if you look at the large locust it says 10 per tub, you might assume the same or less is your answer.


----------



## Chaika (Jun 5, 2009)

luke2702 said:


> ..., what is the approximate delivery time?


I've ordered heaps of stuff from them before and if you order Mon-Thu before 3pm they will send your order the same day, so most of the time everything arrives the next day. 

I have to say their livefood is top quality and service is second to none! :no1:


----------



## EP1 (Jun 27, 2009)

i use them all the time :2thumb: i buy the locust in the bag not tubs but it does say for the x-large is approx 10 in each tub


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

as said before , if you order before 3 you should get them next day.

i would allow extra time for bank holidays though!!, thats the only time they can take longer.

Ben


----------

